# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Облачные VPS, VDS. Скидка 30%! Тестовый доступ!

## cloud4y.ru

Облачные VPS, VDS. Скидка 30%! Тестовый доступ!

Предлагаем скидку 30% и 12% на облачные услуги от корпоративный Облачного хостинг-провайдера Cloud4Y при аренде на год и полгода соответственно. 
Бесплатный тестовый аккаунт на 10 дней, чтобы вы могли оценить возможности нашего облака! Для предоставления тестового доступа пишите на support@cloud4y.ru

Корпоративный Облачный хостинг-провайдер Cloud4Y осуществляет:

•	Предоставления в аренду вычислительных мощностей (IaaS), CPU, RAM, Storage, Network.
•	Услуги с полной поддержкой: Корпоративная почта (Exchange 2010), SharePoint, 1C (Бухгалтерия, Предприятие, ЗиК и т.д.), резервное копирование, удаленный рабочий стол, виртуальная IP-АТС и многие другие.
•	Аренда ПО: Microsoft (весь спектр продуктов), 1C, BMicro, Bitrix, Symantec, RedHat и другие.


Более подробное описание вы найдете на сайте компании http://www.cloud4y.ru

----------

